# Looking for good breeder in IL



## jmk83 (Nov 14, 2010)

My husband and I are looking for a pet quality golden from a reputable breeder. We are looking in the Chicagoland area, any suggestions?


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I love Alica Maxey of Eclipse Goldens down near Champaigne. And I talked to a wonderful lady in Wisconsin, can't remember the kennel name right now but her name was Jane Cohen (maybe I misspelled it) who is in the greater Chicago area and even wants her puppies to come to puppy kindergarten at her place.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

*Everlore Golden Retrievers*

*Pat Quinn*
*Bloomington, IL USA 61704 *
*[email protected]*
*www.everythinggolden.com/everlore.htm *

The above has males, and they are used at stud both locally and afar. It would be worth contacting her to see about upcoming litters. 


*Shor'Line Golden Retrievers*

*Cynthia A. Binder
Hudson, IL USA 61748 
[email protected]
www.ShorLineGoldens.com 
(309) 747-3100*


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

contact the Golden Retriever Club of IL for their breeders list, narrow down your choices and then post here and I'm sure you'll get a lot of feedback


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Before I got Flora I spoke with the breeder from Argo Goldens (I was living in the Chicagoland area at the time). I forgot her name, but she was extremely friendly and very informative. Her dogs are very beautiful!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Isn't Doolin close to Chicago in southern Wisconsin? Also Dichi goldens are in Wisconsin not too far.

Both have great goldens and do clearances. many people here have their dogs.

I have a pup (13 weeks now) out of Everlore's Stoney. Sasha is a sweet smart pup.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

I would definitely recommend Dichi Goldens. They are a bit of a drive into Wisconsin but well worth it. Check out their website. 
Dichi Goldens


----------



## jmk83 (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I've been emailing Sandy from Argo. She is very informative and seems to really love her dogs. I will check out Dichi too. Has anyone had any experience with Pine-Apple Tree Farm goldens? Thanks.


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

I got my Molly from a breeder in Wisconsin--Milwaukee area. The breeder is Xanthos Goldens, and the breeder's name is Heidi. 
Golden Retriever Puppy Litter Summer 2010 - Available August 2010 | Xanthos Goldens
Her dogs are beautiful, and I got the opportunity to see several people who had purchased goldens from her. I also saw my pup's dad--"Bamm Bamm"

My Molly has a super-lush coat, and she has the really dark defined eyes--almost looks like she has eyeliner on!

I think they just had a litter a few weeks ago--maybe they have a few pups still available?


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

jmk83 said:


> Thanks everyone, I've been emailing Sandy from Argo. She is very informative and seems to really love her dogs. I will check out Dichi too. Has anyone had any experience with Pine-Apple Tree Farm goldens? Thanks.


I originally talked to Jan from Pine-Apple Tree Farm. She is a nice lady and her two dogs are very sweet. She is a backyard breeder but cares greatly for her dogs. I went with Dichi because of the clearances and the champion breeding lines.


----------



## jmk83 (Nov 14, 2010)

Just got an email from Dichi and it was pretty snappy. I asked a question and got an email with key words in all caps. I don't think I could get a dog from a breeder I was afraid to ask questions to. Still liking Argo, Sandy has been so nice and easy to talk to.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

jmk83 said:


> Just got an email from Dichi and it was pretty snappy. I asked a question and got an email with key words in all caps. I don't think I could get a dog from a breeder I was afraid to ask questions to. Still liking Argo, Sandy has been so nice and easy to talk to.


You will find that Chris and Dick from Dichi are wonderful breeders. They are passionate about the breed and produce wonderful Goldens. They present themselves as very professional and can be perceived as a bit cold. I will tell you, however, that I have had many communications with them from the beginning and they have answered all of my questions fully. I have grown to admire them and appreciate them as breeders and people. I think you will find many people on this forum with the same experiences as I had. I would definitely go back to them in the future. 
With all that said, you have to feel comfortable with your breeder. Good luck in making this very difficult decision.


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I can tell you Dick and Chris are lovely people. I wouldn't read into a single email message in all caps . . . . what a loss to judge them on that . . . you have no idea what beautiful dogs you are missing out on . . . oh goodness : )

I have two girls from Dichi - Grace and Melody. My Grace turned 2 last month. My Melody turns 3 today. Grace is from Victor and Paige. Melody is from Victor and Dancer. 

They are wonderful dogs. Here is a link to a little video I created to celebrate them.





 
I also have a 4 year old field bred Golden, named Marty. He is from another breeder in Iowa. Marty is the largest Golden I have ever seen - he also has the biggest heart and gives us the biggest laughs. He is a charmer - but holy cow, it was a lot of work training him and getting him to where he is today. Temperment is so important. We love him to the moon - but I could not recommend his breeder. There is a world of difference between his breeder and temperment and the Dichi pups and their temperment. I would caution you on that no matter where you look. Temperment . . . . yes, temperment . . . . its very important and you don't know the difference until you experience it. 

And side note - I also love Snowshoe Goldens and Shor'line. I believe all three breeders are outstanding. But if I were able to bring another Golden home, I would go to Dichi - absolutely.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I had a similar experience with one of the breeders recommended above, on the phone though, not in an email. I think she may be a good breeder but I was really put off by her so I went with another. You might want to talk in person with Dichi because it is so difficult to tell about someone by an email alone.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

Marty's Mom said:


> I can tell you Dick and Chris are lovely people. I wouldn't read into a single email message in all caps . . . . what a loss to judge them on that . . . you have no idea what beautiful dogs you are missing out on . . . oh goodness : )
> 
> I have two girls from Dichi - Grace and Melody. My Grace turned 2 last month. My Melody turns 3 today. Grace is from Victor and Paige. Melody is from Victor and Dancer.
> 
> ...


I agree totally.


----------



## Chilton (Jul 3, 2010)

I have an 8 month-old pup from Argo, sired by a Dichi dog. I'd be happy to discuss my experience with Sandy at Argo if you have any questions.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Bogey'sMom on this forum has an awesome network in your area. If you PM her, she may know of just the right litter/breeder and will have the highest standards.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Another breeder in WI is Candy Nee of Forever Golden Retrievers. She has been breeding a very long time and is easy to deal with and also has beautiful dogs.


----------

